# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  footballers wives series 4

## twinkle_eyes83

Footballersâ Wives Series 4

Sex, Sun, Soccer and Sangria â but is it all fun and games for Series Four?

Footballers' Wives kicks off its fourth season with a relaxing team holiday in Spain. The top quality golf courses, sexy female golf caddies and picturesque poolside villas make it the perfect way for the lads to unwind before next season. But itâs not all fun in the sun as when a poolside party gets out of hand the players soon find themselves in hot water with both the police and their wives.

ZÃ¶e Lucker returns as the iconic Tanya Turner and will continue to give Amber Gates a run for her money â but will Amber get the last laugh?

New characters include Bruno Milligan (Ben Richards) and his wife Lucy (Helen Latham). Bruno is a highly skilled, talented footballer. Though utterly charming and meticulously turned out, he secretly harbours an angry and controlling personality - his pretty wife Lucy is often on the receiving end. 

Katie Jones (Elaine Glover) â a good time girl working her way across Europe but her fun stops when she is brutally raped by one of the Sparks players. 

Seb Webb (Tom Swire) is the youngest addition to the squad. Being the son of Roger Webb, he should have it easy â but not the way Roger wants to play it. 

Cameo roles include Anthony Worrall Thomson, Peter Andre, Lionel Blair and David Seaman. 

Promising glamorous locations, fabulous costumes and irresistible storylines, Series Four guarantees to be top of the league entertainment. 

There are 9 episodes in this fourth series. The first episode is a 90 minute special.

----------


## *JSW*

I'm really looking forward to Series 4. It sounds great!

----------


## Meh

A bit off topic, but I know Zoe  :Big Grin: 

(That doesn't mean to say she knows me!)

----------


## *JSW*

Spud how have you got nearly 2,000,000 posts?

----------


## Meh

Cause I'm the administrator  :Big Grin:

----------


## emseyd

do you know if gary lucy is gonna be in this series and what other characters from the last series may or may not be back? thanks

----------


## Freds

When is it actually gonna be shown??
Thanks xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Stacy

Do both Tanya and Amber have their babies?

----------


## BabyPink

Both Gary Lucy and Gillian Tailforth left at the end of the last series and Tanya is leaving in this one    :Sad:   It wont be the same.  There wont be any of the original characters left   :Sad:    I really wanted Tanya to get the better of Amber but dont think that will be the case.  I hate Amber!!   :Mad:

----------


## twinkle_eyes83

tayna and amber do have there babies but tayna swaps them around but what she does not no is 1 of the babies is ill

----------


## Debs

looking forward to new series . not sure will be watching after this one though footballers wifes will not seem the same without tanya turner. lets hope she sees sense and comes back!

----------


## BabyPink

I heard Tanya and Amber both have their Babies but she swaps them thinking hers will be Frank's and Amber's will be Conrads so she can demand a DNA test and catch Amber out.  But it turns out Tanya's baby was Conrad's after all and Amber's was someone elses so the last laugh is on Tanya and she leaves  :Sad:   It could only happen in Footballer's Wives!!!!   :EEK!:

----------


## stacyefc

it is good footballers wives but i think its getting too stupid now

----------


## Behemoth

I can't wait for series 4! There is going to be a pretty grotesque amputation taking place.......

----------


## soapaddict

when does it come back on our screens

----------


## Behemoth

Dunno. Some time this year.....helpful, eh.

----------


## soapaddict

> Dunno. Some time this year.....helpful, eh.



very   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:  

take it there is no date yet.

----------


## catrindavies05

When does footballers wives start again? i've missed it and can't wait for the drama to begin again!

----------


## tina_freeze89

> looking forward to new series . not sure will be watching after this one though footballers wifes will not seem the same without tanya turner. lets hope she sees sense and comes back!


Let's hope the producers see sense and let tanya get the better of amber before tanya leaves the show. I mean if tanya and amber have the babies, tanya's baby fathered by conrad and amber's by a sperm donor but tanya thinks her baby's frank's and amber's baby is conrads, she swaps them round. Then she finds out that her baby reli belonged to conrad but the baby is smothered by amber's dog causing grief to both the unknowns (conrad and amber) and tanya....this is obviously a lot of grief for tanya who is one of the best characters that the show has ever seen - but we, the viewers, want to see her leaving on a good not....if she leaves at all it shud b a dramatic plot line where amber gets her comeuppance. If footballer's wives let tanya turner leave the show as the recessive party then that spells out only one message - she'll be back in the future for revenge (unless of course they kill her off which would be absolutely tragic)

----------


## Debs

> When does footballers wives start again? i've missed it and can't wait for the drama to begin again!


the new series is starting on thursday 31 march at 9pm :Cheer:

----------


## soapaddict

seen clips in between programmes and it looks really good.

cant wait!!

----------


## sam'n'phil

Gillian Tailforth hasn't left! Jackie and roger get married this series and she said she wants to stay on. apparently roger's son (Sebb) wnats to destroy rogers life, so he tries to get it on with jackie! ( it said this in heat....)
"About time too! Roger and Jackie get hitched- but htis is footballers wives, so dont expect things to run smoothly. especially when rogers son takes a shine to his dad's missus, and things fo more than a step too far..."

----------


## Katy

yeh cant wait. Four more days to go. (including today)

----------


## eastenders mad

Thursday

I can't wait for it 2 start.

i really don't want Tanya 2 leave though she is the best.

Have u seen the trailers for footballers wives it looks great.

----------

